# First paintings of 2016



## lxnyc (Jan 6, 2016)

Did these two still lives before going back to work. Would love to hear thoughts. 
http://alexbox.com


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! :vs_wave::vs_wave:

Beautiful work! Obviously not your first painntings. Are they oil or acrylic?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic paintings. I love the richness of the colors and the deep contrasts of shadows. 

Welcome to the forum and tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh yeah! These are very nice! You've been at this for a while.


----------



## lxnyc (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words. These are both oil on panel, 6" x 8". Painted alla prima. I've been painting fairly constantly for the past year.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I really like them!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I love them both, but the strawberries are absolutely stunning!

Welcome to the community. :biggrin:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Welcome Lxnyc

and congratulations for your paintings.
Really beautiful. I love the strawberries!

Lucy


----------

